# Daytime/Parking lamp Malfunction



## NormalJoe (Feb 21, 2019)

Yesterday It started out with first the Daytime/parkin lamp malfunction. I looked at it and at first the main light was out then driving back it was showing that the whole left driver side was out. I got home and it went away. Now this morning I have more problems! The left turn signal is fricking out and i have 5 light errors


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

What model and how many miles? Could be many things but it could be the lamp control module (LKM). Are you seeing any other electrical or electronic issues?


----------



## NormalJoe (Feb 21, 2019)

marcozandrini said:


> What model and how many miles? Could be many things but it could be the lamp control module (LKM). Are you seeing any other electrical or electronic issues?


2015 320xi with about 54,000 miles. Only the complete driver side is out. And the left turn signal flickers a lot, I think because of it


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

Is the car still under the BMW factory warranty? If it is take it to the dealer before the warranty expires. If it's out of warrant I recommend you take the car to a reputable indie shop that specializes in bimmers. These cars are so electronically complex that you need a computer to diagnose issues. Try www.bimrs.org.


----------



## NormalJoe (Feb 21, 2019)

marcozandrini said:


> What model and how many miles? Could be many things but it could be the lamp control module (LKM). Are you seeing any other electrical or electronic issues?


Found out today from the dealership that the whole assembly got a short and fried. Now needs replacing. Probably will just do the Depo Light upgrade


----------

